# New Reels



## shamoo (Mar 12, 2016)

Took a little Road trip to Atlantic City BassProShops last week to pick up another Shimano CI4 Spinning Reel and the Chronarch CI4 Baitcast Reel. I have the BassProShops Outdoor Rewards Credit Card which I had some money plus a couple BPS Gift cards, anyway after sales tax I paid $176.00 for both, not too shabby, I love those reels.


----------

